# Land Clearing With BearCat 70554 PTO



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I have worked the BearCat 70554 for 10 hours in 2 days. 
The Blades don't need to be sharpened yet. 

The centrifugal force exerted by the Bearcats' Heavy Flywheel does not transimit any chatter or shimming the tractors PTO. 

For the 10 hours I worked the unit my C35 was only running on Idle and used on 3 gallons of diesel. The tractor never stalled or overheated and outside temp was 82 one day.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=80485>


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Clearing Land*

Before I started

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=80488>

Do you see the black Chevy?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

After 2 day of work, the permature death of a Polan Wild Thing, purchase of a Stihl 270C, and 11 Dr.Pepper later. 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=80490>


You might be a ******* if you find discover a Chevy on your land.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

very nice! How big of limbs and junk were you putting in there?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

5 inch in diameter limbs dry or green in the Chipper Shoot. 
The top gravity hopper for Shreddar has a 6" X 12" opening that can haddle 2" diameter branches, vines, leaves and such.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Was that Chevy REALLY hiding in there? It looks to be in very good condition. Of course for all I know the floor is rotted away and there is no engine, but the body looks real good. Any plans for it? And what are you gonna do with the 5 tons of wood chips you made?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Was that Chevy REALLY hiding in there? It looks to be in very good condition. Of course for all I know the floor is rotted away and there is no engine, but the body looks real good. Any plans for it? And what are you gonna do with the 5 tons of wood chips you made? *


Yes the has been parked back there in 1988, no rusted out floor boards, the engine through a rod (metal fatigue). The engine shot and the interior is also. I plan to start restoring it this summer. After I get my new shop built (40X90X18)! 

Wood chips I have no idea yet, but I do have a creek on my land that feeds into a major river about 1000 yards away. What would happen if the get washed down stream?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Did more land clearing today sorry no pictures but the woodchip pile is growing bigger! I am trying to complete as much as I can before the poison ivy and rattlesnakes return this spring!


----------

